# vegetables can be for everyone



## mmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

My birthday was a month ago, and so is the opening of the official fly fishing season. We planned to, kind of, put those two together and make some barbecue. The place were they went (I joined them later) didn't have bbq but did have -see bellow- don't know how to translate that in English... 

They brought a tone of meat (pork and chicken) and sausages. When I came, I brought a tone of vegetables.

I always have problems when it comes to those situations. I don't eat pork/sausages/meat products. I rarely will eat any kind of meat. I do eat fish though. 
Everyone I'm surrounded with eats meat, and we always try to make some compromise or I don't say a thing but wont eat anything (that's worse, trust me- they translate that to - me not have the respect for food)

M, who planned to prepare food, planned to prepare meat. When I brought vegetables (onions, potatoes, paprika, broccoli, cauliflower, carrot, tomatoes, cabbage, mushrooms..)  he was stunned, what we we'll do with all that? I explained him - of course, he forgot I don't eat meat ... but he never prepared vegetables in this way before... I wanted to take them all to the restaurant... he didn't want to... he'll prepare vegetables with a bit of chicken and after that he'll prepare them pork... he'll do this for me because it's my birthday... etc... 
M's wife and I did the chopping, cleaning veggies etc and he did the rest.

I'm not sure do you have/know about this way of preparing the food and I know lots of you eat meat (bacon is present always here) that's way I decided to post this.

Starting

















ready for eating






he never prepared vegetables like this (meat always) but he and my hb were the firsts to try 








Needless to say that they didn't make any pork that day. They were enjoying their vegetables! Their comments afterwards were funny.

Yes, this is me parenting you! Eat vegetables! Veggies can be fun! Be healthy! :thumbup:


----------



## EOV (Apr 2, 2014)

Glad you were able to open their eyes to new possibilities! I am sure Ed "Oldhippy" will approve as well. Thanks for sharing as this looks like such a wonderfully delicious way to prepare food.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 2, 2014)

It looks like a way of basically roasting vegetables, and roasted veggies are delicious!  I also absolutely LOVE grilled vegetables.

I do eat my share of meat--I especially love bacon and a good slab of red meat, but I love my vegetables too.
I have two grown sons--one eats a good bit of meat; the other, my youngest, is a vegan. He not only doesn't eat meat (including fish), he doesn't eat any dairy products either--no milk, cheese, eggs, etc.  He's also 6' 8" tall, and it's quite a challenge filling up that frame without meat or dairy products!

I can understand how tough it is because I've watched him for many years, going out to restaurants that specialize in steaks or other meat, and yet always somehow finding something that works for him. I have been very proud of my family for the way they have honored his decision by always making sure there are vegan options at our family gathering meals. His girlfriend is also vegan and these days, they always contribute to the meals as well--they've brought some really delicious foods to share!

My youngest usually makes a vegetable garden out of about half of my backyard, so during the summer and early fall my vegetable intake goes WAY up and my meat consumption goes way down. I eat a LOT of veggie-only meals once the garden starts producing (although I do also include dairy products).  One of my favorite meals in the summer is to pick some produce from the garden, rinse it, put a few spices on it and throw it on the BBQ grill--just delicious.

AAANNNDDDD...now I'm hungry. 

By the way, this is ME parenting you (because I'm probably OLD enough to be your mother...)--if you choose to not eat meat, my advice to you is this: OWN IT. What I mean by that is don't shy away from telling people. You have a REASON for not eating meat, don't be ashamed of it. For my son, it started because he simply never really LIKED meat. Even as a little kid, he didn't eat much meat. But it's about more than that to him. He is not afraid to simply say, "I don't eat meat" and then find something he CAN eat.
COMPROMISE doesn't mean you keeping quiet and not eating. Compromise means that the meat eaters continue to have their meat, but that a veggie-only option is ALWAYS available at gatherings.  Or that you call ahead to see what's on the menu and if necessary, you bring your own food.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 2, 2014)

Very interesting Maria I'm a meat and potatoes guy my self. Very interesting how the food is prepared using hot coals. BTW, you can ship that table and chairs to me when ever you are tired of it

A follow up on Sharon's post. While not a vegetarian, my wife doesn't eat pork for religious reasons. Often we'll be at gathering where pork is the only meat served. Like you she'll never say anything, but she'll just eat the other items served. 
Now, me on the other hand. When it comes to a pig roast...throw me one of those fresh rolls and a sharp knife...I'm going to be tied up awhile


----------



## snowbear (Apr 2, 2014)

This sounds good, to me.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 2, 2014)

Is that a try of coals to the left of the veggies.  I have never seen a set-up like this.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 2, 2014)

That looks so delicious! Can I come to your house for dinner? I would so eat my veggies. (On a side note, found out the boyfriend served me ground veal without telling me, I about killed him when I found out)


----------



## sm4him (Apr 2, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Is that a try of coals to the left of the veggies.  I have never seen a set-up like this.



It looks like Dutch oven cooking; we do that with the Boy Scouts a lot. You prepare your meal in the big cast iron "oven" then you basically envelope it in heat by putting on coals and then putting MORE coals on the lid.  That "tray" of coals to the left looks like the lid, and the pole there is used to lift the lid on and off of the oven.  
The trick to cooking that way is to how MANY coals to use on the top of the lid so you keep a good, even temperature and don't burn what's inside.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

EOV said:


> this looks like such a wonderfully delicious way to prepare food.


oh yes! you should try it! 




sm4him said:


> I do eat my share of meat--I especially love bacon and a good slab of red meat, but I love my vegetables too.
> I have two grown sons--one eats a good bit of meat; the other, my youngest, is a vegan.
> 
> By the way, this is ME parenting you (because I'm probably OLD enough to be your mother...)--if you choose to not eat meat, my advice to you is this: OWN IT. What I mean by that is don't shy away from telling people. You have a REASON for not eating meat, don't be ashamed of it. For my son, it started because he simply never really LIKED meat. Even as a little kid, he didn't eat much meat. But it's about more than that to him. He is not afraid to simply say, "I don't eat meat" and then find something he CAN eat.
> COMPROMISE doesn't mean you keeping quiet and not eating. Compromise means that the meat eaters continue to have their meat, but that a veggie-only option is ALWAYS available at gatherings.  Or that you call ahead to see what's on the menu and if necessary, you bring your own food.



I can't even recall when I started to exclude meat. Like your son, I simply never like it/needed it but, I did eat it. They say that 0 positive type of blood wants meat, but it's totally not true with me.
 In one point of my life I had severe chronic gastritis and simply had to change my diet. If I start to write what else I don't eat or drink I would write a lot...

I'm surrounded by people who eat a lot of meat, and that also mean that 99% of everyone I know thinks that you can't get a decent meal without the meat. Every occasion, celebration etc is with various kinds of meat. 
It's ok, of course, it's their choice. 
I'm dealing with their judgement, "fake parenting", and all sorts of comment for years and almost in a daily basis. I'm used to it. When I say: 'I don't eat meat" they're shocked or don't even register and they continue to persuade me with the plate of meat in front of my face. They make all sorts of grimaces etc. When I say: "I can't eat meat, because of my health issues" they say "Nothing will happen if you take just this peace"

I'm used to their behavior, and I do bring vegetables when we're going somewhere. But, when I'm going to be a guest in someone's house bringing my food is not the option.

We also don't have a decent restaurant that makes vegetables meals. Meat meat and some more meat. I always ask the chef to come up with something for me. It's interesting, after offering me meat they usually ask "Would you like some french fries and salad?" Well... I rarely eat french fries... "Would you like some wine?" Well... I don't drink alcohol....


----------



## runnah (Apr 2, 2014)

Vegetables have never been fun.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 2, 2014)

mmaria said:


> We also don't have a decent restaurant that makes vegetables meals. Meat meat and some more meat. I always ask the chef to come up with something for me. It's interesting, after offering me meat they usually ask "Would you like some french fries and salad?" Well... I rarely eat french fries... "Would you like some wine?" Well... I don't drink alcohol....



When he was still in high school, my son went out with some friends after church one night. They went to a place that is pretty much just known for "buffalo wings"--not really buffalo, it's chicken wings marinated in different hot sauces and very popular here in the states. The waiter went around taking orders and came to my son. My son said, "Well, I don't eat meat..." and the waiter just looked at him like he was speaking a foreign language...and then LAUGHED. 
But normally, he can ALWAYS manage to find something--pasta with a marinara sauce, or a salad if nothing else.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> Very interesting how the food is prepared using hot coals. BTW, you can ship that table and chairs to me when ever you are tired of it
> ...Like you she'll never say anything, but she'll just eat the other items served.


This way we prepare plenty of food. You should try the the meet pie prepared this way 
I can ship you the table and chairs right away, we have plenty of those! 
I do say, almost always, but sometimes I'm tired of explaining "why oh why" to dozen of men and women who adore meat.



snowbear said:


> This sounds good, to me.


  it does sound and taste good 



Ron Evers said:


> Is that a try of coals to the left of the veggies.  I have never seen a set-up like this.


  I googled "try of coals" numerous times to find out what is "try" there because it's not possible that's a typo lol!
Glad I showed you something new. 



symplybarb said:


> That looks so delicious! Can I come to your house for dinner? I would so eat my veggies.


 any time!  and yes, everything prepared this way is delicious!



sm4him said:


> It looks like Dutch oven cooking; we do that with the Boy Scouts a lot. You prepare your meal in the big cast iron "oven" then you basically envelope it in heat by putting on coals and then putting MORE coals on the lid.  That "tray" of coals to the left looks like the lid, and the pole there is used to lift the lid on and off of the oven.
> The trick to cooking that way is to how MANY coals to use on the top of the lid so you keep a good, even temperature and don't burn what's inside.


I googled that too  and it seems similar. From the pictures I saw on google there are differences but you explained the basics.

f.e. when preparing wild boar or venison this way, the tray and the lid would be completely covered with the coal for a few hours and the coal must be watched constantly because of the temperature. As soon as the temperature goes down the coal must be changed.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> Vegetables have never been fun.



you're soooo not right here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 2, 2014)

Vegetables, those are the green ones right?

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

sm4him said:


> When he was still in high school, my son went out with some friends after church one night. They went to a place that is pretty much just known for "buffalo wings"--not really buffalo, it's chicken wings marinated in different hot sauces and very popular here in the states. The waiter went around taking orders and came to my son. My son said, "Well, I don't eat meat..." and the waiter just looked at him like he was speaking a foreign language...and then LAUGHED.
> But normally, he can ALWAYS manage to find something--pasta with a marinara sauce, or a salad if nothing else.



I know exactly what are you describing!

salad is a savior but I'm still hungry no matter how much salad I eat   I, kind of, eat a lot...Thanks God for my genes!


----------



## sm4him (Apr 2, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I googled that too  and it seems similar. From the pictures I saw on google there are differences but you explained the basics.
> 
> f.e. when preparing wild boar or venison this way, the tray and the lid would be completely covered with the coal for a few hours and the coal must be watched constantly because of the temperature. As soon as the temperature goes down the coal must be changed.



Yes, it's that way with dutch oven cooking too. Something like venison would require changing the coals. I didn't mention it because usually with the scouts, the meals we have them prepare don't require cooking long enough to need to change the coals. But they do have to be watched carefully. Scouts (generally boys aged 11-18) aren't really so good at "watching carefully" so we get a lot of charred bottoms or tops on the food sometimes! 

For any of you that do non-backpack style camping (heavy dutch ovens don't lend themselves well to hiking!) or just do a lot of outdoor stuff...google dutch oven recipes, pick up a dutch oven and give it a try. It's a great way to prepare food outdoors!


----------



## mmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Vegetables, those are the green ones right?


hm...grrrrr.... you are soooooo wrong too!


----------



## Designer (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like pan roasting to me.  I don't know any other name for it.  I've cooked vegetables like that before, but a more simple mix.  I've done root veg (parsnip, turnip, carrot, etc.) tossed with a little olive oil and baked in the oven.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

and...... I completely forgot to add...

After eating vegetables you feel so light and can play like a child


----------



## Designer (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice photographs, BTW.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 2, 2014)

mmaria said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Vegetables, those are the green ones right?
> ...



So they are not the green ones?  They must be the orange ones then.  Me I just sort of shove those off to the side.  I mean I've seen some of the stuff my dog will eat, and if he turns his nose up at them well that should tell you something is not quite kosher right there.  So I just stick with the four basic food groups.  Red meat, not so red meat, Bacon, and French Fries.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 2, 2014)

EOV said:


> Glad you were able to open their eyes to new possibilities! I am sure Ed "Oldhippy" will approve as well. Thanks for sharing as this looks like such a wonderfully delicious way to prepare food.



Veggie Lovers Unite


----------



## mmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

Designer said:


> Looks like pan roasting to me.  I don't know any other name for it.  I've cooked vegetables like that before, but a more simple mix.  I've done root veg (parsnip, turnip, carrot, etc.) tossed with a little olive oil and baked in the oven.


no no no no! you can't get that certain flavor with the ordinary oven. You can get it just this way. You should try preparing like this and you couldn't ever compare this to the simple pan roasting 



Designer said:


> Nice photographs, BTW.


 nice to hear that!
the last one is not mine obviously, but I think it goes with tpf rules


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> Vegetables have never been fun.



Selective memory


----------



## mmaria (Apr 2, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


beware robbins beware of your food!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 2, 2014)

Vegetables:  What food eats!


----------



## runnah (Apr 2, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Vegetables have never been fun.
> ...



I don't eat my food's food!

Actually I am pretty much a veggie except I eat beef, chicken and fish.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 2, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



You silly gorilla. All the experts agree that the more "colorful" your diet--lots of green, red, purple, orange, and yellow--the healthier your diet.

This is why I eat a lot of M&Ms. :lmao:

And you don't even have the right four food groups. The four basic food groups are Sugar, Caffeine, Carbs and Fat. Get enough of those in your daily diet, and you'll be better off. You'll DIE early, but you'll die fat and happy, and alert. :lmao:


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 2, 2014)

mmaria said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...



Do you think it's plotting against me?  I mean now that you mention it that would explain a lot... lol


----------



## tirediron (Apr 2, 2014)

sm4him said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...


*Makes mental note to accept any offers of supper that Sharon may put forth*


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 2, 2014)

I was raised on meat and potatoes all my life, but when I hit college, I started to meet people who were vegan, vegetarian, piscetarian, etc. I started to eat a lot of the dishes that they brought to things and was amazed at how much I loved it. Now my wife and I try to have 1 or 2 days a week where we try new vegetarian dishes at home. It's a funny thing, if you don't tell someone something is vegetarian, and just let them try it, almost all of them will enjoy it.


----------



## paigew (Apr 2, 2014)

yummy! That looks fun and delicious!


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 2, 2014)

All we are sayin is.  Give peas a chance.


----------



## baturn (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm a second hand vegetarian - cows eat vegetation  and I eat cows.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 2, 2014)

I love vegetables. I like Chinese vegetables. I always ordered Buddhist delight at the local Chinese place. But I love steak and onions too so....
Hamburgers with peppers, yum...
that's actually a pretty good thing you have going there. cooking over a fire (better off waiting for coals) is time consuming and hard. especially when you are hungry and you have to wait...


fresh out of the garden..even better..


----------



## mmaria (Apr 3, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Vegetables:  What food eats!


wrong wrong wrong and just wrong!



robbins.photo said:


> Do you think it's plotting against me?  I mean now that you mention it that would explain a lot... lol


 oh yes! you're right about that!



BrickHouse said:


> It's a funny thing, if you don't tell someone something is vegetarian, and just let them try it, almost all of them will enjoy it.


simply to state, yes!



paigew said:


> yummy! That looks fun and delicious!


 yes it is! 



oldhippy said:


> All we are sayin is.  Give peas a chance.


 that's a great one! I wanted to declare a war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but then I remembered, that's not us, we're not like that 



baturn said:


> I'm a second hand vegetarian - cows eat vegetation  and I eat cows.


 I can't come up with anything here...



bribrius said:


> Hamburgers with peppers, yum......fresh out of the garden..even better..


I can't remember when was the last time I ate a hamburger. I wouldn't do it even if someone pays me. but for the second part quoted here... now you're talking!

you're all invited! 
looking forward to see you eat just veggies and enjoy!!! :smileys:


----------



## Designer (Apr 3, 2014)

Seeing as you  haven't eaten meat for a long time, if you did eat meat now, you would be sick.  The reason is your system has not produced the enzymes necessary to break down meat protein, and without those enzymes, you would experience gastric distress.  If you ever wish to eat meat again, take only a very small amount at first to "instruct" your body to produce the enzymes again.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 3, 2014)

What animal does this....vegetable come from?


----------



## mmaria (Apr 4, 2014)

Designer said:


> Seeing as you  haven't eaten meat for a long time, if you did eat meat now, you would be sick.  The reason is your system has not produced the enzymes necessary to break down meat protein, and without those enzymes, you would experience gastric distress.  If you ever wish to eat meat again, take only a very small amount at first to "instruct" your body to produce the enzymes again.



 yeah...

I also don't eat snacks, like chips f.e, some kinds of candy, I don't chew gym and much more then I can't write... I don't tolerate lots of additives in any kind of food. I also have a pronounced sense of smell and taste which an be very helpful sometimes, and sometimes very annoying.
It's interesting because I don't taste my food when preparing, I smell it and know when it's done or need some spices or what else. 
It's annoying because I'm so picky. I ate fish pretty regularly, in restaurants or bought somewhere and then prepared at home, but when I got married and tried brown trout or grayling from the purest rivers, I couldn't eat what I mentioned anymore. 

Just yesterday I ate lots of unhealthy food. I've been very busy these days and bought myself snacks and sweets to eat in the office while working (don't usually do that) and... last night I had stomach pain not like gastritis but it was a strong pain and it lasted...

I just can't eat some food...nor I want in majority of cases, but then, sometimes I 'll do something stupid like what I did yesterday and I have to pay for that.


----------

